# Heart Warming



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.pawnation.com/2012/09/13...id=maing-grid7|aim|dl17|sec1_lnk2&pLid=205035

Seriously, that has to be one of the most beautiful things I have ever read.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awww  thats just like Hachi the Shiba Inu that waited for its owner at his work even thought he had passed. so sad


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow thats amazing... Sad though... That dog is going to spend the rest of his life guarding a dead person


----------

